# Tailstock problem Macallister Copy lathe



## Discoduck (10 Apr 2010)

New to woodturning, wondering if amyone knows how to contact Mcallister the tailstock on the lathe is a threaded bar with a pressed on bearing centre,it would be nice to add morse tapers or a chuck to that end of lathe

Paul :?


----------



## Davyboy (10 Apr 2010)

Are you referring to MacAllister Power tools at Chandlers Ford, Hampshire?


----------



## Discoduck (10 Apr 2010)

i think so but unable to find a website for them


----------



## Davyboy (10 Apr 2010)

Try 'Googling' MacAllister Power Tools, Chandlers Ford, Hampshire


----------



## pete honeyman (10 Apr 2010)

I have a feeling you contact B&Q service department,it's a B&Q own brand.

Pete II


----------



## Discoduck (11 Apr 2010)

Tried that before posting they passed a number on of a lovely guy but no help in finding a way around my tailstock problem :roll:


----------



## big soft moose (11 Apr 2010)

Discoduck":366rpq71 said:


> New to woodturning, wondering if amyone knows how to contact Mcallister the tailstock on the lathe is a threaded bar with a pressed on bearing centre,it would be nice to add morse tapers or a chuck to that end of lathe
> 
> Paul :?



I think you've answered you own question - the reason customer service cant help you is because the tail stock is a threaded bar with a presssed on bearing - therefore there is no way to add a morse taper or a jacobs chuck to the fitment.

what you could do is take the whole tail stock assembly off and replace it with the tailstock moff a defunct lathe from ebay that does have a MT, but that might be more trouble than just buying a better lathe (new or s/h).


----------



## TheTiddles (12 Apr 2010)

If you post a couple of pictures we may be able to help some more, and I for one, would like to know what one of those cheap copy-lathes looks like

Aidan


----------



## Discoduck (12 Apr 2010)

My cheap lathe 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT
there is a pic of tailstock on there not sure how to post a pic here, sorry if i have broken a rule

Paul[/list]


----------



## flh801978 (12 Apr 2010)

easiest solution is to let an engineer machine you a morse taper socket to fit over your screw thread when the centre has been cut off and weld it on.then you will have to buy a live/dead centre and chuck
also you will lose a few inches off your between centres distance.

Ian


----------



## Davyboy (13 Apr 2010)

I think, being practical, that your best option is to sell the lathe for the best price you can get & then look for a good secondhand machine on eBay or on here. Once you get into the realm of getting engineers to machine parts it could cost you as much as a good s/h machine! Or... buy another machine & keep the Macallister just for bowl turning or something.


----------



## Davyboy (13 Apr 2010)

I recently had some small parts remachined to fit a different lathe & it cost me £125!!!


----------



## flh801978 (13 Apr 2010)

well as a working engineer I could do the job as described above for £35 which is a MT 2 socket machined and welded onto the screw.


----------



## Davyboy (13 Apr 2010)

Blimey, that is cheap, wish you lived nearer to me!!


----------



## TheTiddles (13 Apr 2010)

How well does it work as a copy lathe?

Aidan


----------

